# Going to the gym



## Cliff (Oct 22, 2009)

A quick going to the gym question if I may.

Since my diagnosis with high BP 3 weeks ago I've been going back to the gym to lose weight (the type 2 diagnosis came a week later).  I've been concentrating on the cardio-vascular stuff (bicycle, rowing machine, cross trainer) and although it's utterly mindless and boring, I know I need to do it.  In terms of weight loss, the combination of exercise and a strict diet has been rather good - I'm now down by 10lbs (I know it goes easier in the early stages but still feeling quite pleased with myself).

Now to the question.  About 6 or 7 years ago, I was a regular at the gym but in addition to the cardio-vascular exercise, I also did the resistance stuff, not only to improve muscle tone but I actually quite enjoyed it - blokes doing bloke stuff with weights - what's not to like?!  Is there any cardiac/diabetic advantage in doing the resistance stuff?  I should add that it would be in addition to the cardio-vascular exercise, not instead of it.

Sorry - just noted there is an exercise/sport section on the board - mods, please move if necessary.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Cliff, there certainly is an advantage to doing the resistance/strength training! Building and toning muscles will improve your metabolism and the effects of the exercise will then continue after you've finished doing it. It also helps to improve your insulin efficiency so will help to keep your blood sugars under control. Build up steadily though - perhaps there is a free personal trainer session you could sign up to? There was at the gym I used to go to - they would work out which machines were best and how many repetitions etc., plus safe progression as you get fitter and stronger.

Well done on the weight loss and also on finding exercise you enjoy - that's half the battle!


----------



## falcon123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello Cliff, I do not know if there is a facility for finding people's previous posts. Not being able to find one I do not know if you are being treated by diet alone or are taking various meds. Two things come to mind. If you are on meds for your diabetes there may be a risk of going hypo so it is probably worth checking your blood sugars. The other isssue is your BP. It would be worth checking with your GP before embarking on serious resistance work. If you bench press, say, 150kg your BP will go up temporarily. Fine if it is normal but may go into a dangerous range if not controlled. The risk is very small but worth considering. You are making good progress - well done.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.

I'm attempting control by diet and exercise at the moment so hypos are not an issue.

Regarding BP, it's very high at the moment and I'm assessing with the Dr if diet and exercise will bring it down to acceptable levels.  I'm nowhere near to bench pressing 150kg - my expectations are far more modest - but I take the point and will run it past my GP.

Thanks again.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 29, 2009)

A quick update in case it's of use to anyone else with the same query.

The Dr's view was that I should not attempt any resistance work until my BP had reduced to normal or near normal levels, whether that was by means of diet, exercise or ACE inhibitors (which I'm not on yet but will probably have to start if the diet/exercise doesn't reduce my BP).


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the update Cliff, I hope that the aerobic/cardiovascular work you can do brings it down naturally. Keep up the good work and let us know how it goes!


----------

